# Madone SL vs. Madone



## ciao bambino (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm looking at picking up either a Madone SL or Madone Trek bike. I ride primarily recreationally, from 50-120 km per ride. I'm looking for a stiff and light, and strong bike with hopefully some forgiveness on rough country roads. I'm quite tall and not the lighest person in the world.
Would anyone have any comments or recommendations?
As well, I haven't yet decided on whether to go Dura Ace of Ultegra. The SL comes with the new Ultegra 10speed cassette, and I've read some reviews suggesting the new Ultegra may be functionally better than the new Dura Ace. Any recos would be welcome. Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

5.2 SL uses 110 carbon which is suppose to be stiffer and i doubt much weight difference either way that you would notice. Also comes with Race XXX lite fork and Ultegra 10 which for me would be just fine. Ya know Felt and Fuji has carbon this year. I really like the Fuji Pro and i here its around 3k.


----------

